# A bit overdue...



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll give you a little insight about the four fish you'll be seeing in this post. Each one will have a story and three of them will have a picture included as well.

Doctor Bruce Bubbles:
Doctor Bruce Bubbles was a blue Veintail male I purchased at Wal-Mart when I started my first semester at college. It was my first time living away from my family and I was a couple states away and the only pet(s) we were allowed to have had to be aquatic (meaning fish or something like ADFs which couldn't be taken out of water), and I've always had some kind of animal around me, so within the first week I purchased Bruce as a "dorm-warming" present. Now his name was a bit "unique" I guess you could say as well as a dash of random. Our residential hall was considered the "Sharks", so we named him Bruce off of Finding Nemo...yeah, not quite creative.

Dr. Bruce lived with me for over a year and he was a happy, healthy boy. Due to having to live approximately for four months in a hotel which I couldn't have a single pet (fish included) we had to "re-home" each of my fish (I owned three males at the time) and the people we gave them to didn't take proper care of them, as in overfed them, didn't clean the tank, had them in a dark room continuously. Needless to say, they died within a month.

So without further-ado, Dr. Bruce Bubbles.








Professor Patrick Star:
Professor Patrick Star was my first ever Crowntail Betta purchased a month after Doctor Bruce Bubbles. His name was based off his Spongebob decor, so it's rather simple and his story is the same exact as Dr Bruce's.

And here's Patrick.








Sally:
Sally was purchased my second semester in college. She clearly had a rough life sitting on the Wal-Mart shelf. When I first saw her, she was actually taken out of her cup and placed into a cup with a male Betta who was actually attacking her nonstop. We removed her from the males cup and placed her back in her own. She immediately sank to the bottom of the tank and didn't really look as if she'd pull through. I didn't purchase her as I already had three males in my dorm and didn't want to take on yet another responsibility. A couple weeks passed and I had to make more errands at Wal-Mart and as a tradition, we always make a fast trip through the fish aisle to look at the Bettas and there she was, still sitting there, barely improved. Her water was rather mirky and as stated, physically she wasn't up to par. I caved in and bought her. She lived with me for four months and I don't really know how she survived that long. I took her back, put her in a warm tank and tried giving her food. Out of the four months I owned her, she never ate food (at least none I saw). It didn't matter what I tried, she wouldn't touch it. However, the last couple months I had her, she perked up and was definitely much more lively--so I'd like to think I at least provided her with a happy last home.

The face (and body) behind Sally.








And last but not least, 
Demon Toby DaCreep:
I don't have any photos of him to show, but he was a White bodied Crowntail with a Blue, Red, and White tail. He got his name of "Demon" by having black eyes which reminded us of Paranormal Activity 3 (we recently watched it in theaters). Anywhoo, I'll spare you some time, he resulted like my first two males. He was a very happy, active boy when he left me and didn't last a month in the care of his new owners.

I wish I wouldn't have had to give my boys away, but I now have a very active, flashy Elephant Ear boy (Ozwald Gibson Radnor) who definitely helps fill the empty spaces created by my losses. 

Sorry for such a long post, but I figured one long post would do better than four separate posts. :S So there it is, my losses.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

It is so sad that you had to rehome your bettas and they died Good on you for rescuing Sally, I am sure she enjoyed her time with you after being stuck in the cup at the pet store, at least she was cared for when you had her.

We would love to see photos of your elephant ears boy


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> It is so sad that you had to rehome your bettas and they died Good on you for rescuing Sally, I am sure she enjoyed her time with you after being stuck in the cup at the pet store, at least she was cared for when you had her.
> 
> We would love to see photos of your elephant ears boy


Thank you, veggiegirl for your kind words! I really appreciate it.

As for pictures of Ozwald, here are a few that I took.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Ozwald is so beautiful, I love elephant ears bettas!!!! I have one that looks a bit similar to Ozwald his name is Berry, my other elephant ears is Mystic, here are some photos of them.....

















hope you like them


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

They're both very handsome! Out of curiosity, did you purchase your boys from a breeder? Like I bought my boy from Petco but his fins aren't full as yours are (I get they aren't the same, obviously XD). :3


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thankyou!

I bought both boys from a local petshop here in Australia, I think Berry (the one in the first photo) is a super elephant ear which is why his ears are so huge. I'm not sure about Mystic yet because he is only young and his ears may grow a lot yet.


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

Our pet shops don't sell fish with finnage that full. o.o
Very nice purchases though!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

That pet shop is the only one in my area that sells bettas of that quality....... most of the others also only offer veiltails and crowntails. The petshop I bought my fish from changed hands about a year ago and the lady there now likes to specialize in offering a large range of fancy fighters, I am so lucky!!!!!!!! Only thing is she has been having trouble with parasites lately.....


----------

